# Getting groomed before spaying...



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris will be getting spayed on Thursday, April 28. It is also time for her to get groomed. Do you think it would be too traumatic for her to get groomed on Wednesday and then turn around and go to the vet's on Thursday? I know she won't be able to have a bath for some time after her surgery. Her problem is mainly the hair between and under her eyes and her toenails. I haven't gotten up the nerve yet to try any grooming of my own other than her weekly baths and daily grooming.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I probably would, but thats just me. The nails can be done when she is being spayed though, so if thats tramatic I would see about skipping that step. I also plan to do the "belly shave" before I send her in so that the vet's less than professional 'barbers' dont have to







Dont get me wrong, she is still going to need a bath as soon as she is allowed after, but I think if you wait that long you will really regret it. peeee-u


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd at least give her a bath. You may want to save a whole grooming session for afterwards. I know Tuffy was really matted by the time he recovered from being neutered despite being groomed before the surgery and I had to take him to the groomer to have them take out the huge crazy mats. A bath will probably be enough though before the surgery if you don't want to stress her out. Good luck with her spay and I hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I would. I kept pushing off Tini's grooming and then she got fixed... felt like I had to wait FOREVER for her to get cut. She ended up a little matted so she got taken REAL short!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks...I think I'm going to go ahead and call the groomer.


----------



## Menachem (Apr 1, 2005)

I needed this question and feedback - thanks!  
Menachem is getting "fixed" on Monday which is basically his monthly grooming day.
How long will I have to wait afterwards?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Menachem_@Apr 19 2005, 02:35 PM
> *I needed this question and feedback - thanks!
> Menachem is getting "fixed" on Monday which is basically his monthly grooming day.
> How long will I have to wait afterwards?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54206*


[/QUOTE]
I haven't actually talked to my vet about this but I have read that you need to wait at least ten days before giving them a bath. I assume the stitches will be gone by then.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 19 2005, 01:25 PM
> *I also plan to do the "belly shave" before I send her in so that the vet's less than professional 'barbers' dont have to
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

that's what we did


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

If it is just hair here and there that needs trimming but is in places that make you nervous, after a spay or neuter is the IDEAL time to get it done! They will be all sleepy from the medicine and won't be wiggling about.  After Sir N got his teeth cleaned recently, I took advantage and removed 90% of the hair in his ears. He grows an ENORMOUS amount and it's usually hard to get a lot of it. Then I did his toenails. It's perfectly lovely doing toenails when he can't move at all.


----------

